
Haskell2020 Is Dead, but All Hope Is Not Lost (2019) - agluszak
https://reasonablypolymorphic.com/blog/haskell202x/
======
triska
It's very interesting to see such an explicit endorsement of standardisation
efforts, and also the comparison with other languages such as C++.

The situation is also similar to that of Prolog, where many important language
features — some of them more recent than others — are not yet included in the
standard even though they are provided by several existing implementations
with varying degrees of compatibility.

As always, there is hope that standardisation efforts gain traction again,
since standards are an important prerequisite for teaching these languages and
for extending their application areas.

